# Smoked Onions



## pops6927 (Sep 3, 2020)

Our youngest son Robert Fassett came over to install grab bars for me out  on our back porch and also put back our pellet grill correctly after my pellet "explosion" of last week (incorrectly attempted to start it with too many pellets feeding into the burner cup  and not releasing the spent ash and excess pellets down into the ash cup and causing them to ignite with a BANG!.)  Plus I had put it back together incorrectly, too.

But, no damage done!  He got it started, and why waste good smoke?  No meat available, so we smoked some onions!

My wife split them and seasoned them with pepper and garlic powder and coated them with avocado spray, then into a pan and into the smoker!  Dinner was almost ready, so she put them into the oven to finish them off at 425° for 25 minutes and WOWZER!  Were they delicious!






Raw And Seasoned






Smoked and Baked!

And they will be good snackin' cold the next day!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks pretty good. Glad it’s working


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice pops glad the smoker was unharmed. We love onions like that.....give leeks a try


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 3, 2020)

What IT did you take them to? I did some onions tonight on my offset but didn’t check there temp I just went by feel.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 3, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice pops glad the smoker was unharmed. We love onions like that.....give leeks a try


X2!! Looking good pops! WE love smoked onions around here...well, we like onions anyway around here! LOL!!!


----------



## kruizer (Sep 3, 2020)

A little advice for you for the future. Always open the lid for your smoker before you start it and wait for the smoke to start. There will be no more explosions.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 3, 2020)

Onions are usually smoked either on the pooper or the kettle.
Never probe them, I go by look and texture with turning by the tongs
Wife will eat them fresh off the grill, but not leftover.  I try to make extra for leftover, but she will chow down the fresh


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks real good Pops!  Never tried them before.  Sounds and looks good, may have to try.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks great Pops!  This is crazy tho.  Went to a Tex Mex restaurant and was so impressed with their enchilada sauce I asked them about it and one of the things they add is smoked onion.  I thought that was weirdest thing I ever heard of and yet here is bunch of guys who routinely do that.  Mind blown.


----------



## forktender (Sep 4, 2020)

I love smoked onions, next time try rubbing them down with Better Than Bouillon beef or chicken base it will blow you away how great they turn out.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Sep 4, 2020)

Glad your smoker came through unscathed. I use smoked onions in my chili, so good.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 4, 2020)

Yes, incorrect user error in starting the smoker,no problem!


----------



## sandyut (Sep 4, 2020)

We love smoked onions at this house!  those look great!  big like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice idea need to try we love onions here.

Warren


----------



## nchapelheel (Sep 4, 2020)

We do that here a lot. I cut the core out from the root end in a V shape. Add a bouillon cube, put a pat of butter over that, and smoke it until done. Time of the cook varies with the ambient temp. 
They don't freeze well, but heating in the microwave will work well the next day or two.


----------

